# 4+3 Offset



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Just ordered a set of 28" swamplites on STIHD2 rims with 4+3 offset. Question I have does anyone know if I will need spacers for the rear on my 2011 Rzr LE. Matt form ATV outfitters thinks I should be ok but it is right rear motor mount that worries me. Also note I have 2.5 racertech lift installed. I postd pic of rear lift. Well built for sure


----------

